# Square Trade now shows Kindle Fire...



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I did not see this posted anywhere, but apologize if it has already been discussed. It appears the Kindle Fire is now showing up on ST's drop down, but.... When you select Kindle Fire (as oppose to iPad or other tablets) it redirects you to the Amazon page for the 2YR Warranty sold by ST. I'm glad that they have added the Fire, but would really really like to be able to order from their page so that I could take advantage of the many % off promotions that come along. I tried the current one in the Amazon checkout and even though it's sold by ST, the code does not work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DecalGirl skins for the Touch, I think or maybe the Fire, are also available through Amazon but not DecalGirl until the product is actually available for sale per Amazon's policy.  I would expect the policy will become available through Square Trade after the 15th. 

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I actually bought a warranty for the fire (or was it the touch) when I ordered, and then I later cancelled it.. so the cancellation went through ST.  The reason I stated was that I wanted to order through ST and get the three year with accidental breakage (and of course I'm hoping for some discount code at the time I order).


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

How long after you buy or receive the Fire, can you buy the Square Trade warranty?  My Fire is going to be my b-day gift but only a few days after delivery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

From their website (bolding mine):



> *You can buy a SquareTrade warranty on a retail item within 90 days of item purchase. This applies to warranties both with and without accidental damage coverage.*
> 
> For an eBay item, the purchase window is 30 days following the end of the auction, whether or not you've received the item. The 30 day mark is a firm deadline because of our contract with our insurer -- generally, we cannot make exceptions.
> 
> ...


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks Betsy!  

I keep ignoring the coupon codes they send (don't need to cover anything) so I will have to pay attention now and hopefully I will get one before I get the warranty rather than right after.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

Folks - I sent SquareTrade about this. Their response:


> We would advice you to purchase the warranty from amazon.com. Once you purchase the warranty please call us back after 2 days so that we can refund you the 30% off.
> 
> We currently offer SquareTrade warranties on retail items up to 90 days after the purchase date or order date shown on your proof of purchase. If your item is eligible for Accidental Damage from Handling (ADH) coverage, this additional coverage is also available for 90 days from the date you bought the item.
> 
> ...


I am going to cross-post this to Lets Talk Kindle as I'm sure the same thing happens now with the other Kindles (or other items from Amazon)

edit: Forgot to mention I got a code for tablets yesterday in an email. Use TAB30 for 30% off


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> Folks - I sent SquareTrade about this. Their response:
> I am going to cross-post this to Lets Talk Kindle as I'm sure the same thing happens now with the other Kindles (or other items from Amazon)
> 
> edit: Forgot to mention I got a code for tablets yesterday in an email. Use TAB30 for 30% off


Did anyone use the TAB30 code and get 30% off on the K-Fire? I couldn't buy it yet since it isn't showing that I own one yet - I will have it on Sunday.  Anyway I tried calling SquareTrade and the Rep was going to give me a code but said the Fire wasn't a tablet included in the 30%.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

When you select the Fire it still redirects you to amazon.  I just tried it.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

maries, try emailing support and asking. I made a point to ask if there was any way that we could not buy it from Amazon so we could take advantage of customer loyalty discounts.  I have purchased 8 warranties from them, that has to count for something, right?

I called about an hour ago, its been 2 days since I first asked and I received my confirmation email from ST this morning. After some trouble pulling up my account, I have been refunded the 30% and should see it within 3-4 business days.


----------



## LJCohen (Nov 18, 2011)

I also have a ton of warranties purchased from ST.  I've put an email in to them asking about adding a 3rd year and accidental damage, along with the ability to use a discount coupon.  I'll post back when I hear from them.


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

If you haven't done ST yet, then I would advise holding off... I just received a thing from them in the mail for 35%, but it is not good until 12:01AM 11/25 (but don't expire until 1/6/12). I guess it's a Black Friday thing and they may have only sent it out to past or current customers because I received 3 personal codes.


----------

